# Do unhappy Moots/Seven owners exist in the PNW?



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm trying to get a nice used Moots Vamoots or similar style Seven in a 56/57ish sized frame or full bike. I had a really good lead but someone snagged it a couple of days before I got the cash together. So now I have money to buy my dream bike, but no bike to buy. sheesh. 

Anyway, maybe you don't like Ti bikes, or maybe you just want to use the money to get the fancy new Compact or SL versions. I'm in Seattle, but willing to travel to Oregon or wherever to check it out.

Anyway, [email protected]. Come on guys. You know you want to get rid of that dirty old Moots and get that sweet new Huffy that you've always wanted.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*no leads on a Moots or a Seven,*

but there was a ti Davidson sitting on the floor of Elliott Bay Cycles last time I was in. From what I gathered it was built up for a customer who then backed out. They might just want to move the bike, which could work in your favor. I seem to recall it was in the 56cm neighborhood.

You could also look for a Ti Cycles frame/bike. They always look like nice bikes when they and their owners pass by me, wrapped in an exclusive glow of smug self-satisfaction (or is that jealousy blurring my vision)?


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

No kidding? I'll give them a call and check it out! Thanks for the lead!

My girlfriend has an older steel Ti Cycle frame that she bought as a complete bike from Recycled Cycles for only 600 bucks. What a great deal.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Called Elliott Bay Cycles and he said that they had a fully built 57 with Record componentry for 3500. Only problem is that the componentry is five years old (?!). Hmm.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*I don't know about older Record*

you might see if they'll consider building that frame up with anything else. They also have some leftover TST-built ti road frames in the shop that come in 56 or 58. I know because they've been trying to talk me into one... if they had a 'cross version, or at least one that makes sense for year-round commuting as well as fun rides, they might succeed! I might even get over the feeling that a ti/Campy bike is a bit too swanky for commuting.


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

I have an extra 59cm Vamoots. Full record (triple)....

Can you grow a little?


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

neil0502 said:


> I have an extra 59cm Vamoots. Full record (triple)....
> 
> Can you grow a little?



Ha, thanks, but my new 57.5 Vamoots arrived at the LBS a couple of months ago. I sucked it up and bought a new frame, but put some Ebay parts on to shave the overall cost down a bit. Overall it worked out quite well, the bike is great.


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice job.

I wish you many safe, happy miles!


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Dick Rhee said:


> Ha, thanks, but my new 57.5 Vamoots arrived at the LBS a couple of months ago. I sucked it up and bought a new frame, but put some Ebay parts on to shave the overall cost down a bit. Overall it worked out quite well, the bike is great.


Hey Dick,
I remember when you wrote of you upcoming Moots purchase, while checking out my Moots. Congrats on the new ride. Nice that RBR has set up a little space for us to have our own Moots club .
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## Beethoven (Jul 28, 2005)

neil0502 said:


> I have an extra 59cm Vamoots. Full record (triple)....
> 
> Can you grow a little?


Do you still have the Vamoots for sale?


----------

